# Men & Pedicures?



## Jules (Jun 23, 2021)

Men, do you have pedicures?  Or ladies, does your SO have pedicures?

My husband refuses.  He thinks the nail techs would be disgusted by his thick toenails and bunions.  He uses anti fungal creams so the nails are not as bad as they used to be.  Still, not very good.

You might recognize him if you spot a guy in socks and sandals.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2021)

My son-in-law had a pedicure at the insistence of my daughter. He said it felt so good .. and apologized to the technician about the condition of his feet  I'm sure he will go again.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> My husband refuses.  He thinks the nail techs would be disgusted by his thick toenails and bunions.


That's me, and I think a lot of other guys as well.    I "would" like to have a couple of thick toenails fixed, if that's possible, but...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 23, 2021)

I used to take my dad to a podiatrist to have his toenails taken care of. Maybe a podiatrist would be less embarrassing.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 23, 2021)

I have not had one, yet. But I don't rule it out of my future either.


----------



## win231 (Jun 23, 2021)

I don't go anywhere for pedicures but I do care for my feet - not for appearance, but for diabetes.
I use a battery-powered callus remover once a month & make sure toenails are trimmed.  I also avoid cracks by applying Gold Bond for Diabetics.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

Yes, pedicures are a wonderful service to have done. I’ve been to podiatrists and nail salons both and it’s nothing to feel embarrassed about. I’ve had a few manicures as well and it’s nice having that attention paid to myself. I look at it as someone else might look at having their car detailed except that instead of my car, it’s me who’s being gone over and I’m worth it!


----------



## 911 (Jun 24, 2021)

I had a few pedicures, but only a few. I did have manicures because of dealing with the public. Haircut first and then off to my manicurist, but not anymore. Just a haircut and a pair of Gem nail clippers nowadays.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2021)

My wife will not let anyone touch her feet!! She has not ever walked barefooted on any surface!!


----------



## timoc (Jun 25, 2021)

I may be wrong, but I seem to remember that in some parts of the world people dangle their feet in the river or sea, and little creatures nibble all the hard and dead flesh off their feet. 
And, it's supposed to be very soothing and relaxing, but, (yes there is always a but) if you leave your feet in the water too long, you might end up two feet shorter.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 25, 2021)

Ron doesn’t have regular pedicures, though he’s had them in the past and would again if the need arose.

I have regular pedicures in the summer, because I mostly wear sandals.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife will not let anyone touch her feet!! She has not ever walked barefooted on any surface!!


My O/H is the same..he will not let anyone touch his feet...( although he does walk barefoot around the pool, and in the bathroom...) but nowhere else..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

timoc said:


> I may be wrong, but I seem to remember that in some parts of the world people dangle their feet in the river or sea, and little creatures nibble all the hard and dead flesh off their feet.
> And, it's supposed to be very soothing and relaxing, but, (yes there is always a but) if you leave your feet in the water too long, you might end up two feet shorter.


..quickest way to get an infection....


----------



## 911 (Jun 25, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife will not let anyone touch her feet!! She has not ever walked barefooted on any surface!!


I have to ask, WHY??


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 25, 2021)

I thought it was so cute when my son took my granddaughter to a salon (fairy recently) and they got mani-pedis together. Real men should be pampered too. Jules, truthfully, the way my podiatrist treats my feet, I don't feel I'll ever need to go for a pedicure. He takes his time and does a very thorough job and it's relaxing (for the most part). Does your husband see a foot doctor?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 25, 2021)

Hubby maintains his own feet... clipping his toenails regularly - _before they get too long_, reducing the heavy callouses that build up on his heels using a Dr. Scholl's file and wooden-handled Emory board, and finishing off his baby smooth footsies with an application of mint foot balm before bed.

To any/all that suffer with callous buildup on your feet (heels specifically), this foot cream is a lovely treatment to help soften while providing an invigorating cooling sensation with the freshness of mint.

https://www.hagina.ca/product/foot-balm/


----------



## Jules (Jun 25, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I thought it was so cute when my son took my granddaughter to a salon (fairy recently) and they got mani-pedis together. Real men should be pampered too. Jules, truthfully, the way my podiatrist treats my feet, I don't feel I'll ever need to go for a pedicure. He takes his time and does a very thorough job and it's relaxing (for the most part). Does your husband see a foot doctor?


He doesn’t.  There’ll come a time when this is necessary, in the meantime he insists on doing it his way.


----------



## Chet (Jun 25, 2021)

I went to a podiatrist once for a painful corn. All he did was sand down the callous that developed and it was good for a while but it came back. Now I just use a callous remover and do it myself. While at the podiatrist they cut my toenails. I did not care for a stranger messing with my feet to do something I can do myself so I never went back. I think that many go to a podiatrist because they can't get close to their feet with a big belly in the way.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2021)

911 said:


> I have to ask, WHY??


I have no clue and I don't ask or touch!!!  She did warn a doctor to be careful as she will kick him if he touched her foot!!


----------



## 911 (Jun 26, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have no clue and I don't ask or touch!!!  She did warn a doctor to be careful as she will kick him if he touched her foot!!


I find this unusual, but understandable. I knew a woman that wouldn’t allow anyone to touch her neck because she had been strangled years prior, but that’s understandable. Long story short. Her boyfriend strangled her to the point of her passing out, but then stopped. We arrested the guy on domestic abuse and he was later sentenced to 5 years serving 3 1/2 years of the sentence.


----------



## timoc (Jun 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hubby maintains his own feet...* clipping his toenails regularly* - _*before they get too long*_*, reducing the heavy callouses that build up on his heels using a Dr. Scholl's file and wooden-handled Emory board*, and finishing off his baby smooth footsies with an application of mint foot balm before bed.
> 
> To any/all that suffer with callous buildup on your feet (heels specifically), this foot cream is a lovely treatment to help soften while providing an invigorating cooling sensation with the freshness of mint.
> 
> https://www.hagina.ca/product/foot-balm/


I used to do it that way too, Marg, but now I use an angle grinder.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

timoc said:


> I used to do it that way too, Marg, but now I use an angle grinder.


ROFLMAO!

His heels are terrible, if he doesn't stay on them they'll crack open and bleed. Twice weekly he has to give his feet a once going over.

Going to pass along the angle grinder idea to him. Thanks for it, Tim!


----------



## timoc (Jun 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> His heels are terrible, if he doesn't stay on them they'll crack open and bleed. Twice weekly he has to give his feet a once going over.
> 
> Going to pass along the angle grinder idea to him. Thanks for it, Tim!


Vaseline Intensive Care cream sorted mine out, Marg, trouble is, my feet are so soft and smooth now I slide down the hall like I'm on a skateboard.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

timoc said:


> Vaseline Intensive Care cream sorted mine out, Marg, trouble is, my feet are so soft and smooth now I slide down the hall like I'm on a skateboard.


I'm going to look into the Vaseline Intensive Care Cream.

Thank you for the mention, Tim.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 26, 2021)

When I lived in Colorado there was a local senior center that had certain days with visiting nurses that showed up and did people's feet, my mom used to go, then after we moved to Nebraska and she didn't have that choice anymore, she would get a pedicure.
Personally I would much prefer going to a nurse who dealt all day with old feet, rather than to a person who mostly works with pretty young feet.


----------

